# Taking your Hedgie outside?



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been wanting to take ollie outside for awhile. Its winter time and there is a bunch of snow outside so I wouldn't be able to anytime soon but I wanted to know is there anything you need to look out for? is it good for them to go outside on a regular basis or does it not really matter? should they only go outside when its super warm outside? I obviously wouldn't take him out there in the snow but what would be the best time to take him out? in the summer? thanks so much!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

In the summer would definitely be the best time to take them out - you want to make sure the ground is warm too, so spring can still be iffy, even if it's in the 70's outside. It doesn't matter too much if they get out regularly - some hedgehogs like it, but some just want nothing to do with it. Just make sure the temperature is in at least the mid-70's and make sure the ground isn't cold or damp. The only other things to watch out for include staying right nearby since they can move so fast, and to keep an eye out for predators (but staying nearby is a given!), and making sure the grass/plants don't have pesticides sprayed on them. It's also best to try and keep them from eating wild insects, but sometimes they have other ideas and move faster than us. :lol:


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I usually wait until Spring here when its not damp outside and warmer than 18 degrees C. I took mine out to the parks weekly, sometimes daily (if time) in the summer. She loved it


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you both!

The think I'm really worried about is him running too fast away from me to catch him! He tends to get very grumpy when he is trying to explore and I come and to "ruin the fun" by moving him. :lol: :roll:


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

so glad you asked this... i was wondering too!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I was woundering this as well. I will have to try this with Sonic, I got some extra cubes from his C&C cage I can make a play pen for him where I can have him outside and be there with him and not worry about him getting away from me or into something he shouldnt be getting into. I will have to take some pictures as well. Sonic is very photogenic.


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

It seems like almost everyone's hedgies love the camera except for Ollie! Lol I guess he is just a little camera shy.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

No worries - if they run too fast away they usually get distracted by a bug or grass to anoint with :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Lilysmommy said it pretty much, although I'd say 70-72 air temperature and up is fine. Mid 70s is ideal, but especially if it's a short period and it's sunny, a little lower is fine as well. Keep in mind not just the air temperature but the wind and sun. In the summer there can be a huge difference between shade and direct sunlight. If you set up a playpen for them, make sure there's a shaded area and a bowl of water available, and I'd suggest a thermometer as well to keep track of the temperature in that area.

Actually, the one thing that hasn't been mentioned: birds. A hedgehog exploring in the grass is a prime target for hawks, etc. We have a nesting pair of hawks nearby and some passover eagles, and some owls, although those rarely make daytime appearances. When I have a hedgehog out free-range (not in a playpen) in the yard I keep them within arms-reach, and I take them back inside if the birds make an appearance. 

For taking them out, period, on trips and the like, that can be done year round. You don't really want to be standing around in the cold with them for long periods, but a carry bag (especially fleece-lined) with a hand warmer is plenty to keep your hedgie warm outside in the winter if you want to take them on errands, to the store, etc. We do this pretty much every day regardless of the temperature. This time of year I tend to have them out in my hands when we're in a store or whatever, and tuck them back in the bag before stepping outside, so they don't get a chill.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

moxieberry said:


> Lilysmommy said it pretty much, although I'd say 70-72 air temperature and up is fine. Mid 70s is ideal, but especially if it's a short period and it's sunny, a little lower is fine as well. Keep in mind not just the air temperature but the wind and sun. In the summer there can be a huge difference between shade and direct sunlight. If you set up a playpen for them, make sure there's a shaded area and a bowl of water available, and I'd suggest a thermometer as well to keep track of the temperature in that area.
> 
> Actually, the one thing that hasn't been mentioned: birds. A hedgehog exploring in the grass is a prime target for hawks, etc. We have a nesting pair of hawks nearby and some passover eagles, and some owls, although those rarely make daytime appearances. When I have a hedgehog out free-range (not in a playpen) in the yard I keep them within arms-reach, and I take them back inside if the birds make an appearance.
> 
> For taking them out, period, on trips and the like, that can be done year round. You don't really want to be standing around in the cold with them for long periods, but a carry bag (especially fleece-lined) with a hand warmer is plenty to keep your hedgie warm outside in the winter if you want to take them on errands, to the store, etc. We do this pretty much every day regardless of the temperature. This time of year I tend to have them out in my hands when we're in a store or whatever, and tuck them back in the bag before stepping outside, so they don't get a chill.


You're so brave! I never take the girls anywhere. I'm just so paranoid.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I own a B&B and I was in the backyard with a customer. A hawk flew between us and grabbed up a morning dove. We were no more than 3 feet apart and about 5 feet from the dove. I wouldn't bring out my animals without being in an enclosed playpen. 

My 2 toy poodles are not allowed out after dark because of the hawks, eagles and owls.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I live down in Florida. I knew a guy who let his dogs out and his yorkie got snatched up by a halk. he later found the collor it was torn and the dog was never seen again. i am very careful when I take my dogs outside. I have a chihuahua and I cant even think of him being taken away from me. I dont think I will be taking Sonic out unless I get a pen that has a cover on it so no birds can get him


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

I live in Canada so summer is the only time Willow gets to go outside. I bring her carrier with me so if she feels the need to hide she can. I make sure it is 25-28 degrees, I don't want her getting to cold or to hot. I pretty much watch for birds, cats ect and just keep a close eye on her. I live in an high rise apartment that has the duplicate same building connected through a ped way thing. Anyways between the 2 buildings it looks down into a private park where people can see from their decks. They love watching Willow play in the grass. It's actually tons of fun to play outside with Willow.


----------

